# M9a3



## M4Eagle (Nov 6, 2015)

I sure do wish the price of the M9A3 would come down. I'd make it my next gotta have it handgun...just can't rationalize the $1100 price at Cabelas etc.... But I really would like to have this gun for just a little more than the M9 current pricing. Anyone think the price will come down??


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Plenty of info in the two threads below...but not down to the price of an M9 yet.

M9A3 Price and Availability - Beretta Forum

M9A3 starting to show up on distributor's websites - Beretta Forum


----------

